# K&N Air Filter



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi All

Thinking of using a K&N air filter instead of the paper and foam on my Fiat 2.8JTD Ducato. 
Has anyone had experience of them please

Bill


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I fitted one to my MR2. Made it sound very throaty on acceleration... lots of induction noise. Don't know what it would be like on a diesel?

Certainly nice to not have to buy another air filter ever again.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bill, Do you warrant the mileage to fit a K&N filter? the service interval in mileage is something like 50k, unless your doing oodles of Motorhoming miles or intend to drive through desert type terrain for which the filter was originally designed in motocross applications, then stick with OE filters which are a lot less expensive and easier to maintain! :wink: 

Just my thoughts... regards M&D


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the answers, I tried Halfords today and they could not even find a replacement for the ducato 2.8JTD so I'll forget that idea

Bill


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have fitted a K&N on my Scudo. It does not seem to be any noisier but does seem to have improved the mpg slightly. I obtained it from an ebay K&N dealer and should recoup the cost after my next service.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Got one on my V70 Volvo. No noisier and improved MPG and throttle response and the added bonus that I can leave it alone knowing it needs very little maintenance and fit for 100,000 miles in normal conditions.
Send them an email or if you require any info look at.....

www.knfilters.co.uk

Johnny F


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If you only fit the panel filter in the original air box the noise will be much the same. It when you fit a full air induction kit the noise would be more noticable, which is what I think Snelly was taking about.


Richard....


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

I used a K/N filter on my 1200 suzuki with a race exhaust and it gives about 15 bhp more and allows the engine to breath better. Do not think there would be much of a power boost on a derv drinker.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Kay and enn*

Hello All,

Any more updates on the K&N, thinking of fitting one to an Audi A2 TDi.

Trev.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Had mine (flat panel replacement) in the Volvo V70 tdi for some time now. It has a bit more torque and is still as quiet as an original.

Due a service so will give it a clean with the K n N cleaners and re-oiler.

Still don't know if I should put one in the MH. Not sure it would make much difference to be honest.

Johnny F


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Some reports seem to indicate that there is little benefit of a K&N on a diesel.
Although I felt that it did improve my mpg on the Scudo, that might have been due to the engine wearing in. If you are going to keep the vehicle for a long time then it will pay for itself. Mine made a nice throaty sound if I had to floor the throttle!


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*K&N filter*

I use a K&N air filter on my Fiat donk there is no noise difference unless to have your ear to hood opened engine. when you consider how often you have to change the bog standard Fiat filter and its price, it makes sense to have a K&N. Thats assuming you don't change your van every year. K&N useually have a stand at most of the shows.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Update*

Hello,

Well I fitted a K&N tonight to the Audi A2. Bit of a pig to fit as you have to jack the car up, remove the sump cover and locate the housing cap under the engine. It has covered 34,000 mainly city miles and the old one was black, should see some improvements.

I bought the filter from ybfilters as they were by far the cheapest.

After I changed the oil the average MPG was 53mpg. I will update this post with my findings in a few hundred miles or so.

Trev.


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*k-n filter*

if you do lots of milage like ,us .they are worth the money ...we payed 35 pounds for our last one and combined with a power box ..vast inprovement ....we used on 2.8 jtd..if you phone k-n they will tell you your local dealer and contact tel number ...because we travelled to greece and turkey as far down as iraq the roads were sandy and very dusty ..so it was a bonus ,just take out wash of and give a light dusting of oil ...no noice difference ...combine the two,you can get a power chip of geman ebay for 70-80 euros....so dont pay crazy english prices ...hope this helps,we have used this combination ...for 4 years no probs ...


----------

